
Jony Ive Is Making People Uneasy - sandis
http://www.aboveavalon.com/notes/2016/8/25/jony-ive-is-making-people-uneasy
======
chmaynard
Interesting spin on the legacy of Steve Jobs. At Apple, design is king.
Engineering is an implementation detail.

------
tdburn
We live in the age of design

